# Rare Holland Lop Color?



## Happy Hollands (Aug 17, 2020)

I have been on the search for a very specific color to add to my herd: *blue-eyed cream VM*. Is this color extremely rare, or why has there been zero available in my area for about 6 months? _I check all local breeders frequently, as well as craigslist and breeder friends_. I realize I cannot rush finding the perfect rabbit, but I was hoping to find one before fall (I started looking February of this year). 

*Anyone have a cream VM Holland Lop, or know what pairs work best to get this color?* I have a BEW doe (real genetic color is most likely a harlequin) I was hoping to breed to a cream (non VC) stud this fall if I can't find one by then. I also was hoping to breed a orange VM to another wide band color to produce cream. _Any and all suggestions welcome, wish me luck!_


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 17, 2020)

Vienna marks aren't a showable color, so a lot of show breeders tend to avoid that color. And eye color on VMs isn't something you can breed for - it's random. It's a pretty common color among pet quality holland lops. What are your goals in breeding?


----------



## Happy Hollands (Aug 17, 2020)

I breed for quite a few reasons, one of them being for therapy companions  The pet market is not very stable, but I have many close friends and neighbors whom I sell to. I totally encourage rescue too, as that is where I got started in this rabbit journey! I'm starting to get into show rabbits as well, but covid has put a delay on this. I hope to be purchasing my first show quality doe (a lilac otter, non VC, great type) in hopes to get started on this journey. Ideally, *I breed show quality rabbits with pet characteristics.*

As for cream, you mentioned it is a common color, this does not seem true in my area!! _I don't think I made myself clear, eye color is not a priority, more looking for a rabbit that carries the Vienna gene in general_  cream is a gorgeous and rare(er) color in my state, hence why I would like to create more.

In Washington State there is more pet breeders than show breeders, so this is why I find it strange there has been little to no cream VM produced in the last half year!

*What pairings are best to produce cream? *Thanks!


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 17, 2020)

Cream is just a blue tort with the agouti gene (same thing as an orange with dilute.) Tort is common in holland lops. Dilute is fairly common as well. Agouti is slightly less common (still not uncommon) but it's agouti so it's a dominant color and not hard to breed in.


----------



## Happy Hollands (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for explaining, I never looked at it that way! This may be a dumb question, but fawn is different than cream, right?


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 18, 2020)

Yes. In hollands fawn is the same color as orange.


----------



## LopLover89 (Aug 18, 2020)

I have cream babies that got the blue eyes but no white markings from their Vienna carrier sire .


----------

